# aquaclear filter



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

any one know why the power concumption is same for aquaclear 30,50,70. but there are flow rate are diffierent?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

millermin said:


> any one know why the power concumption is same for aquaclear 30,50,70. but there are flow rate are diffierent?


They all use the same motor but use different impellers for the flow rate and only the AC110 has a bigger motor that use 14watts and all above motors use 6 watts.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> They all use the same motor but use different impellers for the flow rate and only the AC110 has a bigger motor that use 14watts and all above motors use 6 watts.


diffierent impellers can offer different flow rate?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

yes .


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

thank everyone.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

millermin said:


> diffierent impellers can offer different flow rate?


That's why the Titanic had a big propeller


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

celticman said:


> That's why the Titanic had a big propeller


But still manage to sail with a aquaclear motor...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Propelled itself right into an iceberg.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It would still be unsinkable, if it didn't turn and just hit it straight on!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> It would still be unsinkable, if it didn't turn and just hit it straight on!


Lmao 

Old news


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

it had a steath pro heater on that side.... Thier was never a Ice-berg


----------

